# Memory Lane Pictures!



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)

Another great turn out for the MLC meet and the weather was pretty nice. The place was packed. Sure was nice seeing all the folks again. Joel brought his tall frame Schwinn and let me take it for a spin, what a nice ride! Anyway enjoy the pics (ps...I dont keep swap meet pics in my photobucket account very long cause it fills up, so if anyone wants some go ahead and copy them)


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2010)

Don, Thanks for sharing the pics!  Who did the black girls twin flex and the red Dayton belong to?


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 27, 2010)

Larkin Little


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 27, 2010)

Oldbikes said:


> Don, Thanks for sharing the pics!  Who did the black girls twin flex and the red Dayton belong to?




Those were Larkins......I never priced them but i dont think either one sold....sure were nice bikes.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone recognize the seller with the folding table towards the end of the pics? Thanks for the pictures...I have to get to these swaps one of the days...


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2010)

The folding table pic where there's a little red streamline wagon on the right edge of the picture?  I wasn't there, but i recognized that stuff as Bob Strucel's.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Could you pm me with his contact info? Thanks


----------



## mynameislegion (Apr 28, 2010)

Don,
  Any idea who had the girls tan Roadmaster supreme?  I think, a 37.  It is the 7th picture.
     Really nice. Wonder if it sold.
       Jeff


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 28, 2010)

The 37 girls RM Supreme was owned by Chuck Rosa, I think he still owns it.  PM me for contact info.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chuck sold the 37 girls RM.


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Don.  Thanks for the bike too!  Snapped a pic of it once I got home.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 29, 2010)

Larkin wanted $6k on the Streamliner and $3k for the girl's Twin Flex.


----------



## Denso (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me when the next ML show will be?  I'd like to make arrangements to attend.  

Thanks!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

who had the autocycle with the double duty?


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 8, 2010)

*green auto*

That would be Jim Taylor's. He was asking 8k . Talk to him.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 9, 2010)

Denso said:


> Can anyone tell me when the next ML show will be?  I'd like to make arrangements to attend.
> 
> Thanks!




Summer meet is August 13-14.........Fall meet is Oct 22-23................the fall meet is lots better than the summer meet. The official start of the meets is Friday but theres always folks there on Thursday.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Really enjoyed seeing these photos of classic bikes. Thanks for sharing them! I see a cute little late '40s Colson tricycle appears in one, surrounded by it's bigger brother two-wheelers. I have that identical Colson trike in my collection.


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2010)

WoW did I miss out! All I know is that i'm digging the blue Wasp trike! A LOT!!!! Great, another project i'll hunt down and won't finish!!


----------

